# Zyprexa



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Has anyone tried this? Doc put me on it and there is not much info (compared to other products). I know it is for schizo and Bipolarism, but it can help with anxiety and D (she told me that). I'm curiuos about the weight gain







.She wanted to start Paxil, I said no. Not until I am on vacation in case it gives me D. Just today waiting to get in the office I felt all my stomach dancing inside of me.







Why? On the way there I had to put the car on parking and do some breathing; it helped. But once I got there I ran for the bathroom.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I'm bumping this. Sorry.







In case somebody is interested in this drug... today is day four and I am feeling fine. Not sure if it has been working or not, but have not felt any side effects except the first day (I fell asleep really early; slept 12 hours, like a baby







). No nausea, no nothing (and I feel more normal in the libido area, sorry to be specific... with Zoloft I was not even looking at the boys on the street, LOL).


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

I was on that, dosages from 5-15mg.It made me weak, lethargic, drowsy, stupid, apathetic, no emotions at all, orthostatic hypotension, constipated, and impotent. It completely eliminated my sex drive anyway. Great stuff.Try Paxil.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Thanks for sharing. I'm scared of taking Paxil and having D, I'll wait until the Thanksgiving break or Christmas in case it aggravates my tummy.Thanks...


----------

